# Haushaltsarbeiten machen/planen



## Schwanen

Da können wir auch die gemeinsamen Haushaltsarbeiten _machen/planen_.

La idea es de compartir las tareas domésticas. _Planen_ me da la impresión de planificar algo en el futuro, y por ello había escogido el verbo _machen_. ¿Cuál de los dos es mejor en este contexto?


----------



## Sidjanga

Schwanen said:


> Da können wir auch die gemeinsamen Haushaltsarbeiten _machen/planen_.
> 
> La idea es de compartir las tareas domésticas. _Planen_ me da la impresión de planificar algo en el futuro, y por ello había escogido el verbo _machen_. ¿Cuál de los dos es mejor en este contexto?


_compartir = *teilen*_

_Wir können *uns *die gemeinsamen Haus(halts)arbeiten *teilen*.
Wir können gemeinsam die Haus(halts)arbeiten *machen*. / __ Wir können die Haus(halts)arbeiten __gemeinsam __*machen*._
_ Wir *planen *und *machen *die Haus(halts)arbeiten/*den Haushalt* gemeinsam.
Wir *planen *den Haushalt gemeinsam und *teilen *uns die Hausarbeiten.

Da* können wir *uns *auch die gemeinsamen Hausarbeiten *teilen*.
Da können wir (auch) den Haushalt gemeinsam machen/*organisieren* _(depende del contexto)._

*_¿Qué quieres decir aquí con "da"?
_____________________
_ *gemeinsame *Hausarbeiten_: las tareas que les tocan a todos
_ wir machen sie *gemeinsam*_: las hacemos juntos/las compartimos


----------



## Schwanen

Sigianga said:


> _compartir = *teilen*_
> 
> _Wir können *uns *die gemeinsamen Haus(halts)arbeiten *teilen*._
> _Wir können gemeinsam die Haus(halts)arbeiten *machen*. / __Wir können die Haus(halts)arbeiten __gemeinsam __*machen*._
> _Wir *planen *und *machen *die Haus(halts)arbeiten/*den Haushalt* gemeinsam._
> _Wir *planen *den Haushalt gemeinsam und *teilen *uns die Hausarbeiten._
> 
> _Da* können wir *uns *auch die gemeinsamen Hausarbeiten *teilen*._
> _Da können wir (auch) den Haushalt gemeinsam machen/*organisieren* _(depende del contexto).
> 
> _*_¿Qué quieres decir aquí con "da"?
> _____________________
> _*gemeinsame *Hausarbeiten_: las tareas que les tocan a todos
> _wir machen sie *gemeinsam*_: las hacemos juntos/las compartimos


 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

_Da_ hace alusión a la cocina, porque anteriormente se decía que se puede compartir la cocina (_Auch die Küche wollen wir zusammen benutzen. Da können wir._..), con lo que aquí (da) es posible distribuir las tareas domésticas. Todo ello se relaciona con un texto sobre las ventajas de compartir un apartamento. Esa es la idea.


----------



## Sidjanga

Schwanen said:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
> 
> _Da_ hace alusión a la cocina, porque anteriormente se decía que se puede compartir la cocina (_Auch die Küche wollen wir zusammen benutzen. Da können wir._..), con lo que aquí (da) es posible distribuir las tareas domésticas. Todo ello se relaciona con un texto sobre las ventajas de compartir un apartamento. Esa es la idea.


En este caso tendería a omitir _da_, dado que aquí no es necesario y, en vista de lo que quieres decir, por lo menos a mí no me suena muy natural (o se podría entender mal, o no entender).

O bien dices simplemente _Arbeit_: _Auch die Küche wollen wir zusammen benutzen. Da können wir uns die Arbeit teilen._
Así _da _tiene más sentido con significado de _in der Küche_.

O bien, sin _da_:
_Auch die Küche wollen wir zusammen benutzen. Die Küchenarbeit(en) können wir uns teilen._


----------



## Schwanen

Sigianga said:


> En este caso tendería a omitir _da_, dado que aquí no es necesario y, en vista de lo que quieres decir, por lo menos a mí no me suena muy natural (o se podría entender mal, o no entender).
> 
> O bien dices simplemente _Arbeit_: _Auch die Küche wollen wir zusammen benutzen. Da können wir uns die Arbeit teilen._
> Así _da _tiene más sentido con significado de _in der Küche_.
> 
> O bien, sin _da_:
> _Auch die Küche wollen wir zusammen benutzen. Die Küchenarbeit(en) können wir uns teilen._


 
Muchas gracias de verdad. Me ha quedado mucho más claro ahora.


----------



## Sidjanga

Lo que quise decir arriba con que _da _se puede entender mal/que puede no quedar claro qué exactamente quieres decir: 
Lo que pasa es que _da _tiene varios significados, de esta manera es muy versátil pero puede ser también de sentido ambiguo, e igual que en esta frase, no queda siempre del todo claro cuál acepción prevalece en la intención del que habla.


Sigianga said:


> ... _Auch die Küche wollen wir zusammen benutzen. *Da *können wir uns die Arbeit teilen...._


Aquí - además de _dort/en la cocina_ - puede significar también _así/de esta manera_:
_También la cocina la vamos a compartir; así/de esta manera podemos repartir (también) el trabajo_.


----------



## Schwanen

Sigianga said:


> Lo que quise decir arriba con que _da _se puede entender mal/que puede no quedar claro qué exactamente quieres decir:
> Lo que pasa es que _da _tiene varios significados, de esta manera es muy versátil pero puede ser también de sentido ambiguo, e igual que en esta frase, no queda siempre del todo claro cuál acepción prevalece en la intención del que habla.
> Aquí - además de _dort/en la cocina_ - puede significar también _así/de esta manera_:
> _También la cocina la vamos a compartir; así/de esta manera podemos repartir (también) el trabajo_.


 
Estoy de acuerdo.


----------

